# Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht



## zenja (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich suche nun zur bevorstehenden neuen Raubfischsaison meine ersten Kunstköder für überweigend Zander und Hecht.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass der Markt so unübersichtlich ist, fällt es einem Einsteiger, wie mir, ein wenig schwer geignete und gute Köder zu finden bzw. sich überhaupt zu entscheiden. 
Dabei weiß ich nicht genau, welche Größe und Gewicht die Köder haben sollten , sowie die Farben.

Darüber hinaus gibt es ja unzählige Köder, wei Spinner, GuFu´s, Wobbler & Twister.

Könnt Ihr mir 4-5 Köder ( Spinner, Wobbler, GuFu´s & Twister) nennen, die für meinen Einsatzzweck geignet wären. Mein Budget liegt bei ca. 80-100€.

Ich habe zusäzlich hier im Board gelesen, dass z.B. aus den USA(Ebay) es günstiger wäre Kunstköder zu bestellen.



gruß
zenja


----------



## rotrunna (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

1. 5 Kopyto river in 16cm (vorwiegend Hecht): BVB, rot-weiß, blau-pearl, orange-black, motoroil-glitter

ca. 6 Euro

2. Saltshaker 4,5 inch (Hecht und Zander): Mahi-Mahi, Blue Ice, Ayu

ca. 4 Euro (wenn du die einzeln bekommst,3 Stück)

3. Zalt Wobbler 14cm sinkend (vorwiegend Hecht):

ca 15 Euro (1)

4. Zanderkant-Kaulis 12cm (Zander und Hecht):

ca. 10 Euro

5. Mepps Agila Gr. 5 in Silber, Kupfer und weiß:

ca. 6 Euro (3 Stück)


Dazu ein paar Bleiköpfe: 10,14,17,21g in Größe 3/0 (für die kurzen) oder 6/0 (für die 16er) und ein paar Stinger, Stahl, usw.

ca. 10 Euro

Geflochtene Schnur: ca 15 Euro (PowerPro)

Dann bist du ungefähr bei 70 Euro


----------



## zenja (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Geflochtene Schnur: ca 15 Euro (PowerPro)


danke ertsmal!
Schnur habe ich bereit gekauft bei Bode vor einiger Zeit, die Spiderwire stealth red auf einer Penn Battle 3000.


gruß
zenja
*
*


----------



## TimmyWalker (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

Die Balzer Shirasu Reihe ist gut und vor allem im bezahlbaren Bereich. Besonders zu empfehlen für Hecht ist der Kill Bill (zwischen 11 und 13 Euro). 
Der bringt mir eigentlich fast immer schöne Hechte auch wenn auf andere Köder nix geht!
Gruß


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

@rotrunna kann deine rechnung überhaupt nich nachvollziehen#c man brauch für den letzten posten(die grundausrüstung miteingerechnet) 25€+++


mein rat an zenja:

guck dich um was schwimmt zu der zeit an der du angeln möchtest in welcher größe, farbe etc im wasser rum kauf dir davon 2-3 gufi´s (angsthaken mit stahlvorfach festzumachen ist teuer kann man aber am anfang bei den meisten gewässern drauf verzichten obwohl fast jeder sagen wird die sind unabdingbar wgen fehlbiss -> musst du selber sehen dann brauchst du klemmhülsen+zange+stahl+3ling;wobbler für den einstieg oft zu teuer) und 2 blinker (effzet bringts zumindest bei mir auch noch). zusätzlich am besten noch ein paar designs wo du sagst: sieht hübsch aus könnte fangen (darauf ist das angebot ja auch ausgelegt) dazunehmen. es gibt verrückterweise kein zu schrill oder sowas|wavey: denn die fangen teilweise am meisten.
kunstköder is sowieso n heikles thema wo jeder seine eigenen bringer hat


petri 
fishinator


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

moin, die schnur kannst gleich wieder runtermachen!gibt keine miserablere schnur als die spiderwire code red!#d

ansonsten solltest du vllt mal sagen wo du angeln möchtest dann kann man dir bissl bessere tipps geben, spinner von myran sind die besten die kann man alle empfehlen mußt du testen! mepps rosten und laufen nicht so gut! auf zander für mich am besten weiße gummis von kopyto und gelbe twister!
aber auch das musst du selber testen, da wie immer von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlicher und nicht zu pauschalisieren! jigköpfe kommt auf dein gewässer an!
mfg


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*



michahl schrieb:


> .......moin, die schnur kannst gleich wieder runtermachen!gibt keine miserablere schnur als die spiderwire code red!#d
> 
> .......... und nicht zu pauschalisieren!.......... .mfg


 
Das kannst Du so pauschal über die Schnur nicht sagen. Für mich als Bootsangler in hindernisfreiem Gewässer, ohne Grundkontakt an Steinpackungen, ist sie sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Genau so, wie die Fireline, die ja sehr oft verrissen wird.

.... wie schon selbst von Dir gesagt, man kann es nicht pauschalisieren.


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

einerseits magst du recht haben andererseits nicht!ich habe die erfahrung leider selber gemacht mit dieser schrottschnur 1x gekauft 2x geschenkt bekommen! alle müll, und wenn man bissl im board schaut sieht man die meinung das die schnur schrott ist öfter als das sie gut ist!wenn du mit deiner zufrieden bist hast du glück gehabt, und ist auch ok, aber es ist definitiv keine schnur die man irgendwem empfehlen kann!die einzige empfehlung zu der schnur ist sie nicht zu kaufen oder zu benutzen da man manch großen fang durch abriss verlieren kann und das wäre sehr schade! und grade bei den heutzutage leider sehr teuren schnüren sollte man vorher drauf achten was man kauft! bei den kunstködern isses relativ banane, da hat jeder andere erfahrungen usw.etc. letztlich fängt da fast alles, wenn man weiß wie man damit wo auf was fischt!
mfg


----------



## zenja (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

ich denke, ich werde die Schnur erstmal drauf lassen und diese selber testen.

Ich wollte rund um Oldenburg(26121) fischen.



gruß
zenja


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

welches gewässer, wie siehts da aus usw...

mfg


----------



## zenja (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*



michahl schrieb:


> welches gewässer, wie siehts da aus usw...
> 
> mfg



mhh. gute Frage... muss mich dann genauer informieren ^^#c


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*



michahl schrieb:


> ........, und wenn man bissl im board schaut sieht man die meinung das die schnur schrott ist öfter als das sie gut ist!............mfg


 
Ja, das ist das Problem der Meinungen hier im Board. Vielfach wir hier nur nachgeplappert und es verwirrt einen Fragesteller oftmals mehr, als das es hilft.

Deine Reaktion kann ich natürlich auch verstehen, wenn Du selbst schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Schnur gemacht hast.


----------



## mxchxhl (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*



zenja schrieb:


> mhh. gute Frage... muss mich dann genauer informieren ^^#c




sorry, aber das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst,oder? du fragst hier nach ködertipps und weißt selber nichtmal an welchern gewässern du überhaupt angeln willst;+ dann kann man sich hier auch sämtliche tipps sparen! beschäftige dich erstmal mit den gewässern die du beangeln willst und frag dann nochmal gezielt nach, vllt. gibts an deinen gewässern garnicht deinen zielfisch, das wäre dann dumm gelaufen wenn du dir die zum teil sehr teuren hier empfohlenen kunstköder zugelegt hast und sie nicht nutzen kannst bzw. es die falschen wären...

mfg


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

Ohne weitere Informationen wie z.B. Gewässertyp und Tiefe kann man dir nicht wirklich helfen.
Such dir erstmal ein Gewässer aus und komm dann wieder.
Ich verstehe auch garnicht warum hier schon was empfohlen wird, obwohl überhaupt nichts bekannt ist.
Und dass du die Schnur gleich wieder abspulen sollst ist auch Blödsinn.
Guck erstmal wie du damit zu recht kommst es sei denn du bist ein Geldsch......

edit/ 
falls dus dann mit sehr flachen Gewässern zu tun hast melde dich bei mir per pn



mfg


----------



## Spinnenfänger (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

michahl das einzige was ich mit der teile ist die liebe zu pyro.

deine texte kann man nicht lesen.#d

und zusagen, das es das beste ist die schnur garnicht erst zuverkaufen ist dumm.

habe auch die spiderwire und bin sehr zufrieden.#c

klar gibts auch andre gute schnüre. 

schau mal auf dein ton hier weil der ist echt...


----------



## mxchxhl (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

dann lies sie nicht und gut! sei mal ganz vorsichtig mit äußerungen wie dumm mein bester und gut ist!wenn dich was an meinen posts stört dann schreib mir ne pn und gut! ich habe meine meinung geschrieben und dafür ist ein forum da! das AB wierd echt immer armseeliger, was man sich hier immer anhören muß...
mfg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kunstköder für Zander & Hecht*

Mal ganz unabhängig vom Gewässer gibt es doch einige Köder, die man für Hecht und Zander gleichermaßen empfehlen kann, eventuell muss man bei den Gummis halt die Jigköpfe anpassen. Immer gehen sollten:

1. Kopyto Classic 11cm, eventuell auch noch 8,5cm
2. Sandra 12cm
3. Lunker City Shaker, 5´´
4. Warum nicht auch ein Blinker? Effzett 22 Gramm wäre da meine Empfehlung.
5. Mepps Aglia Größe 4

Damit kommt man schon recht weit. Alles andere (Spinnerbaits, Twitchköder usw.) sind doch spezieller und müssen am Anfang auch nicht sein (und später auch nicht unbedingt ).

Bei den Farben für die Gummis muss man sich auch keine Beine rausreißen. Dabei sein sollte: Perlmutt bzw. weiß, was grünlich-braunes und vielleicht auch noch ne Schockfarbe, das war es dann auch schon. 

TE: Du musst dein Budget ja nicht auf einmal ausgeben. Viel mehr Spaß macht es, sich jede Woche 2 neue Gufis zu kaufen...!


----------

